# Who do you think is the most disliked active player, manager, or owner in MLB



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

IYHO who is the top three? Here are a few player to think about?

1. Derek Jeter
2. Ichiro Suzuki
3. Barry Bonds
4. Roger Clemens
5. John Rocker


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Most hated player: John Rocker. At least in New York, he is. He's just an ignorant, dumb hick.

Most hated owner: George Steinbrenner (Yankees). All you have to do is watch Seinfeld to get a picture of his personality. However I do give him credit for making the Yanks a great team.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

1. Derek Jeter
Don't really know him but why do you think he belongs on this list?

2. Ichiro Suzuki
I know nothing about him other than he's not a power hitter and is from Japan. 

3. Barry Bonds

He's a traitor and a cancer in the clubhouse. Somebody in TSN called him a jerk or something because of some remarks he said about the stike.

4. Roger Clemens
A cool kind of jerk.

5. John Rocker
I haven't been following what he has been doing but I always liked people who go against the grain. Especially against PC stuff.

I add Bud "the jerk" Selig to the list although he's a former owner.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

For me its steroid using"Barry Bonds"


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

At the current moment: Umps in Los Angeles right now "umpiring" the series against the D'backs. 

Steve Javie - Oh! Wait, that's NBA.  

John Rocker would have to be the top player. I think he's on the DL again. Still behaving badly even this year. 

Larry Bowa might be the most disliked manager among the players. Haven't heard any/haven't been involved in any discussions with anyone about a hated manager. 

All owners in the big market cities that won't help out the small market cities owners survive in a league soon to be made up of 6 teams in the 6 biggest markets in the country.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

1. Ichiro Suzuki - his first name on back. Only player in MLB doing it. Implying to me that "I am better than all of you and I have only been here for 1.5 years"

2. Barry Bonds - One of the best players during the year. Can't do jack in the playoffs...ASG game was actually the first time he didnt bite under the pressure of a big time event where the focus is on him (unless you see HR Derby).

3. Alex Rodriquez - $$$$ (that explains enough)

4. Jason Giambi - Sellout on the A's. He said he loved Oakland. YEA RIGHT!

5. Roger Clemens - just a big baby. Dont want to bat in NL after Piazza incident and complains about Bonds. Shut up and pitch! 
Half of NY and all of New England dislike him, and after deliberately hitting Barry Bonds, now 3/4 of the Bay Area (the Giant fans) dislike him too. That's a lot of people.

6. Derek Jeter - Too overhyped. I think in the ranking of AL shortstops he is ranked 4th behind A-Rod, Nomar and Tejada. Makes great plays, but way too overhyped. Also I dont see what chicks see in him.

7. The Yankees. Ruining baseball and screwing everything. Just buying the best players from other teams. Heck their number 5 starter can be a number one on many teams. CONTRACT THE YANKEES!

8. Scott Boras - See A-Rod

9. Players Union - Sign a contract already! You guys make so much damn $$$ that you can survive on one years salary for life! Some of you players make more than many countries GNP! How sad is that?

10. Bud Selig - One of the worst decisions in baseball is making him commissioner. Toss him and make Sandy Alderson commissioner...Slug has messed up baseball soo bad. Talking about contraction, screwing up the mid-summer classic,etc. Come on Bud make a good decision. 

This is a business, but who are you playing for? THE FANS! Without the fans you players and owners would not have jack squat.....

These are the ones that irk me. Shoot I forgot John Rocker!!
I won't debate this either.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> 1. Ichiro Suzuki - his first name on back. Only player in MLB doing it. Implying to me that "I am better than all of you and I have only been here for 1.5 years"


 I think that's because in Japanese culture, their first names are treated like their last name. Weird, but true.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob _
> *For me its steroid using"Barry Bonds" *


Don't be ignorant, "Bob". It obvious you don't know a thing about baseball or Barry Bonds if you make such and idiotic post.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Come on James, give Bob a break. It's one of those baseball rumors, I'm not so sure I believe it. I have read alot of posts in Sports Forums where alot of people do think he takes steroids.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Proof. There isn't any. No one other than a few radio idiots bring it up. He is a jerk, I'll be the first to say that, but he doesn't use steriods. If and when MLBPA finally comes to their senses, then it will be proved that he hits homeruns because of his skill, not because he takes some steriods. 

I get pissed when people make those kinds of comments. I can't and won't let that go unchallenged. The internet allows people like "Bob" to post that crap, but it allow me to defend myself and who I believe is the best player in baseball. :soapbox:


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Whoaa! John.. I agree with some of your picks BUT Derek Jeter? You got to be kidding me... what's not to like about this kid? Overhyped? maybe but how is that his fault? Is he as good as Nomar or A-Rod? Maybe not but he's a winner! He gives you 110% in every game, keeps his mouth shut and doesn't do anything stupid (ok, he once dated Mariah Carey - no one's perfect) and seems to be very respectful of Don Zimmer and Joe Torre. I personally think he is truly a role model.

The Yankees aren't ruining baseball, baseball is ruining baseball. They need a real commissioner, not some "former" owner. Want the Yankees to stop buying whatever they need? Then baseball needs to institute a salary cap ... and fast. (actually the Yankees don't buy everything, they get some very fine players from their farm system).

BTW, spending $$ doesn't necessarily mean you will win. Just take a look at Baltimore a few years back. very high payroll and they sucked! 

Don't blame A-Rod for the $$$. If another company came along and offered you an un-God-ly amount of $$ to do the same job you're doing now, you wouldn't take it?? The Texas Rangers owner is at fault here.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

"I'll be the first to say that, but he doesn't use steriods."

Did you test him? 

" If and when MLBPA finally comes to their senses, then it will be proved that he hits homeruns because of his skill, not because he takes some steriods."

What about the juiced balls?

"The Yankees aren't ruining baseball, baseball is ruining baseball."

They both are and the Yankees are at the front. The Yankees are number 1 killers of the game.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

"I get pissed when people make those kinds of comments. I can't and won't let that go unchallenged."

But you have to have proof before defending a challange. Bob gave his views and you should counter them with your views without being nasty.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *"I'll be the first to say that, but he doesn't use steriods."
> 
> Did you test him?
> ...


Juice balls, bad pitching, whatever, but there is no proof he is taking steriods. Prove me wrong, then I'll stop.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *"I get pissed when people make those kinds of comments. I can't and won't let that go unchallenged."
> 
> But you have to have proof before defending a challange. Bob gave his views and you should counter them with your views without being nasty. *


Bob didn't give any view. He just put a derogatory statement out there. That isn't debating. I have no proof that he isn't talking steroids. I would say that because he is so hated by many people, that someone would out him if he was doing steroids.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Anyway, this is also in print and many are making jokes about it and baseball as a sport right now.

For example: When baseball strikes some people will start missing it like after the Super Bowl.

There's all kinds of talk going on about Bonds, baseball, and the Yankees.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh, I'm not saying you can't write that he's a user, just expect me to jump on ya...


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Whether Bonds takes steriods or creatine.. that still doesn't give him the ability to hit a 97 MPH fastball (it may go a bit farther..)


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

i agree that Bonds is probably the most disliked player in the league. I think he is a real horses behind. whether or not he juices I don't know .. but if I had to place money on it I would bet he does. I love Sammy Sosa ... but he got big now because his tooth is fixed ... gimme a break. We can solve all this with testing and I think for the betterment of baseball we need it. Then bonds, Sosa and all the rest can be given the credit that they earned ... if it was really earned legally!!

Owner .. Steinbrenner hands down ... but I have to respect what he does ... he has the money and he spends it on the team. The past few years he seems to be better with the manager roulette .. it helps to be winnining with Torre. 

And last but not least ... bud contract yourself! Do us all a favor!!!


----------



## kmccoach (Jul 6, 2002)

As much as I hate Steinbrenner, you have to admire that he goes after what is needed to make his team win. AS for hated player I would think that it has to be Bonds hands down. He has immense talent but seems to be jerk. Although Kent comes off as a jerk, I would've loved to seen him lay Bonds out. Just my two cents.

Keith


----------

